
Gmane is back online - BrianT
http://gmane.org/
======
BrianT
The basic permalink, articles, threaded view are working again.

------
AstroJetson
But most of the mailing list are not working for me.

~~~
BrianT
Which ones?

~~~
AstroJetson
Everything that needs to resolve dir.gmane.org is broken for me.

